# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  طرق لإزالة البثور بإستخدام الثوم

## mohamed73

تعد مشكلة البثور من المشاكل المحرجة  لعديد من الأشخاص ,وهي مشكلة شائعة جدا لدى بعض الأشخاص ولكنها ليست مشكلة  صحية كبيرة , وإذا كان لديك العديد من البثور يجب عليك زيارة الطبيب  المعالج حتى يتم تحديد سبب هذه البثور المتكررة, وهناك العديد من العلاجات  التي تساعدك على التخلص من هذه البثور , ولكن إذا كنت تريد التخلص منها  بصورة طبيعية يمكنك إستخدام الثوم لعلاج هذه البثور, وهنا سوف نقوم بعض  كيفية إستخدام الثوم لعلاج هذه البثور والتقليل من ظهورها .*علاج البثور مع الثوم*يجب عليك أولا إختبار حساسية البشرة لديك  فمن الممكن أن تكون بشرتك من النوع الذي يتحسس من الثوم , يعد الثوم علاج  منزلي بصورة كبيرة والثوم الطازج يعمل كعلاج بصورة أفضل من الثوم غير  الطازج , ويمكنك أيضا إستخدام عصير الثوم كعلاج في الحد من هذه البثور ,  يمكنك فرك فص من الثوم على الجلد الخاص بك ومن ثم تركه لمدة ساعة فأكثر حتى  تقوم بإختبار الحساسية لديك , إذا تم ظهور إحمرار أو طفح جلدي أو شعرت  بحكة إمتنع في الحال عن إستخدامه , وإذا لم يظهر لديك أي من هذه الأعراض  يمكنك الإستمرار في إستخدام هذا العلاج بصورة طبيعية ,وقد قام بعض الخبراء بإجراء بعض من البحوث  على مجموعة من الأطفال حول نتائج إستخدام الثوم كعلاج في البثور ووجد أن  100% من الأطفال تم علاجهم بإستخدام الثوم , ويعتبر العنصر المسئول عن قتل  هذه البثور هو عنصر الأليسين وهو مادة كميائية تعمل على مكافحة البثور.قم بغسل يديك جيدا إعداد المنطقة التي سوف  تطبق عليها الثوم ويمكنك إستخدام الماء والصابون في تطهير المنطقة ومن ثم  تجفيفها بصورة جيدة حتى يتم تطبيق الثوم عليها , وبعد تطبيقه يجب عليك غسل  جميع الأدوات المستخدمة في العلاج حتى يتم التخلص من الفيروس نهائيا.يمكنك تطبيق الثوم عن طريق أخذ فص واحد من  الثوم وسحقه جيدا ويمكنك سحقه مع بعض من القرنفل حتى تحصل على كمية أكبر  من عصير الثوم , قم بوضع الثوم مباشرة على البثور ومن ثم تغطية البثور  بضمادة أو قطعة شاش وشريط لاصق , ويجب التأكد من أن ليس لديك جروح مفتوحة  في هذه المنطقة لأن من الممكن أن يتم إنتشار الفيروس عن طريقها .يجب عليك تكرار العلاج حيث أنه لن يعمل  بين عشية وضحاها فأنت بحاجة لتكراره يوميا وأيضا قم بتجفيف الجرح قبل تطبيق  الثوم عليه , كرر هذه العملية يوميا وحتى 4 أسابيع حتى يتم الشفاء بصورة  كبيرة , بعض الأشخاص تبدأ في رؤية البثور وهي تتقلص بعد 6_7 أيام , وأيضا  يمكنك أن ترى بعض التجاعيد بعد إزالة الثوم من المنطقة ويمكن أن تصبح أبهت  من قبل , واذا كنت لا ترى أي تحسن يمكنك مراجعة الطبيب المعالج.وإذا كان هناك الكثير من الجلد التالف  يمكنك إزالته عن طريق إستخدام صنفرة وفركها بلطف على الجلد حتى يتم النخلص  منه وإعادة تطبيق الثوم مرة أخرى على البثور .*إستخدام طرق طبيعية أخرى*إستخدام البصل: مثل الثوم، يمكنك إستخدام  البصل للمساعدة على إزالة البثور , عن طريق أخذ 1 من البصل متوسط ​​الحجم  وسحقها بصورة جيدة , ضع البصل مباشرة على البثور وقم بتغطية بضمادة أو إذا  كنت تفضل وضع قطعة من شريط لاصق, وكرر، تطبيق البصل الطازج كل يوم،  حتى تغطي البثور تماما,كما هو الحال مع طريقة الثوم  يمكنك إستخدام لوحة  الصنفرة المتاحة لإزالة  الجلد الزائد من التطبيقات.نقع البثور في الخل: الخل هو حمض الخليك  المخفف ، ويعتقد أنه فعال في  كسر أغشية الخلايا,حيث أن البيئة الحمضية  للخل تعمل على قتل الفيروس, بلل القطنة في الخل الأبيض وقم بتطبيقها على  البثور وقم بتغطيتها بإستخدام شريط لاصق, يمكنك ترك الأمر لمدة 2 ساعة لتصل  إلى 2 من أيام, كرر حسب الضرورة,بين التطبيقات، إستخدام لوحة الصنفرة  المتاحة لإزالة الجلد التالف .تطبيق قشر الموز:تعد قشور الموز تحتوي على  عدد من المواد، بما في ذلك الإنزيمات المختلفة التي قد تعمل على كسر غشاء  الخلية, ضع قشر الموز مع الجزء الداخلي من قشرة على البثور وقم بتغطية  القشر بضمادة أو شريط لاصق وترك الأمر على ليلة وضحاها, كرر حسب الضرورة,
وبالإضافة إلى ذلك، قشور الموز تحتوي على الكاروتينات، وهي المواد التي  يمكن توليفها من فيتامين (أ), ويعد فيتامين (أ) له تأثيرات مضادة  للفيروسات. الريحان الطازج: الريحان لديه عدد من  المواد المضادة للفيروسات والتي يعتقد أنها تساعد على قتل  الفيروس المسبب  للبثور  قطع ورقة ريحان طازجة , وضعها على البثور وقم بتغطية الريحان  بضمادة أو شريط لاصق وتترك لمدة 24 ساعة وكرر حسب الضرورة.*إستخدام العلاجات في مكافحة البثور*إستخدام حمض الصفصاف: حمض الصفصاف يعمل عن  طريق كسر وقتل الخلايا المصابة بواسطة فيروس الورم الحليمي البشري بدلا من  مهاجمة الخلايا الطبيعية كذلك، فإن الحمض يترك الخلايا الطبيعية وحدها,  ويمكنك شراء حمض الصفصاف، من أي صيدلية محلية خاصة بك ,قم بغسل المنطقة  جيدا وجففها, وقم بتطبيق الصفصاف  السائل وفقا للتوجيهات, كرر يوميا حتى  يزول البثور ويمكن أن يستغرق 2-3 أشهر, تجنب الحصول على الدواء في أي جزء  آخر من جلدك ,للمساعدة في عمل حمض أفضل، ونقع ولف أسفل البثور الخاصة بك .

----------

